

I read a piece from Forrester the other day that... - mrduncan
http://bryce.vc/post/1541444205/i-read-a-piece-from-forrester-the-other-day-that

======
ojbyrne
Simple fact: any CEO of a > billion dollar valuation company is going to have
a PR department, and a large part of their job is to make the CEO look good.
If they do their job properly it's a given that he will be overrated. It
doesn't mean he's not a good CEO overall, but the superlatives that likely
will get tossed around in the press should be taken with a grain of salt.

------
ahi
The gif at the top pretty much sums up the entire post.

